# Stainless banana Western Flyer



## prewarmachine (Aug 6, 2019)

This came up on craigslist yesterday. I don't know anything about this bike really, except that I should try to get it. Had to fork out $500 on it :/. Anyone be able to help with the year and model. 1936-7??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Both Shock-Ease and badge say later than '37 to me. I'm thinking '40ish. Mmmm lets see $9k for a shoddy restoration or $500 for a crusty original--well played my friend! V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 6, 2019)

500$ seems like a pretty good deal with that tank.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 6, 2019)

Great bike!! Especially for the price. Stainless tank, Shock Ease fork, later Bendix 2 speed=


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 6, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


>




I bet it’s the WTF Slo Mo Blonde Mullet Dude !


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> I bet it’s the WTF Slo Mo Blonde Mullet Dude !


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 6, 2019)

I can't seem to find much info for this particular bike.  Does anyone know what this model might have been called?


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 6, 2019)

Usually that tank with accomodations for a light switch, conduit and no horn button =1936. Shock-ease fork was introduced in 1939. Sprocket I believe was introduced in 1941. It's an interesting collection of parts with some being later. Could be using up what was on the shelves before the war. Love the stainless tanks.


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 6, 2019)

I guess just looking up 1940 shelby bikes I see some with the 1/2" pitch chaining. They could be misstated. I have all of 24 hours experience in these haha. Maybe a bike badged Western Flyer would be an opportunity for Shelby to use up some old parts. The tank is interesting having a factory switch delete and no conduit with the switched front-loader delta.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 7, 2019)

I have a similar bike, Hiawatha with shock-eze, different light (biscuit light) and stainless banana tank for decoration...the Shelby badged bikes had gone to the later tank by this point. Looks like Shelby was using up parts for non Shelby brands perhaps...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

@cds2323 may be able to help with this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Aug 8, 2019)

It's a very late 1940. Fat seat tube clamp frame was introduced in 40. Daisy chainring also late 1940. The shockease is 1940 also. Fenders are correct and 1940 as well. Stainless tank was typically earlier but was a leftover used up to dress up this low end model. Might have even been added from the bike shop that sold the bike.


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 8, 2019)

Lots of good info slick!  Thanks for all that detail!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 8, 2019)

Seems a bit contrived(pieced together), but I could be completely wrong.  Something about it's look: More "experts" should know better maybe?  $500 is a good buy regardless. Please can you share the BB's serial number?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Frame is different (down tube ) . Open up that tank big ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 8, 2019)

Here are the digits


----------



## slick (Aug 9, 2019)

Digits mean nothing. There is no accurate serial number chart for Shelbys. 

As I stated, curved downtube is a Gambles store bike. Hiawatha badged mostly but I have seen a few with different badges as well. Still built by Shelby though.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 9, 2019)

What is the letter in front of the numbers?  Thank you.  I have an original straight-downtubed Banana Tank that is Gambles Store Eagle badged.


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 10, 2019)

There isn't any letter before the serial number.  
SKPC, I think yours might just be a couple years older than mine.  I see most of these banana tank bikes being 1936-7ish and having the straight downtube.  I think a big part of the mystery on this one is why a 1940 frame would have a 1936 tank.  Just my 2 cents on it


----------



## SKPC (Aug 11, 2019)

No mystery really on the tank.  It simply fit, bolted onto the frame, that's all.   What is the large "O"-looking mark in front of the serial number?


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 11, 2019)

It isn't an "O". That's just rogue doghair.
I talked with the man I bought this from. His father bought it new from a bike shop called Matthew's cyclery in Fresno and he says it has always been equipped this way besides the rear wheel / 2 speed because he upgraded it to use it for his job. Grips and tires obviously changed as well. Maybe the bike shop had the tank laying around and put it on.


----------

